# QVC and Craftsman got me



## Pipes (Aug 25, 2006)

I know I know BUT I had to have the 2 flashlights they pounded nails with froze and boiled and it still worked [] ya got 2 for 25 bucks hey Iam a sucker [:I] !! And the new designed stripped screw remover I had the old one and it really didn't work !!! This one looked like it works IF not back it goes ! I watched  the last 15 minutes and spent 60 bucks LOL[:I] tools i gotta have tools Not that I don't have any I got my dads and mine bout nuthen I don't have [8)]





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## kenwc (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't know about their flashlight but as far as their other handtools go, I'd never grace my tool chest with anything buy Craftsman tools.  I've been buying them since 1972 and ya just can't beat em.  I won't let any other brand dirty up my tool drawers.  I've even found many craftsman tools over the years that were in bad shape and took them in and they handed me a brand new one no questions asked.


----------



## Monty (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kenwc_
> <br />I don't know about their flashlight but as far as their other handtools go, I'd never grace my tool chest with anything buy Craftsman tools.  I've been buying them since 1972 and ya just can't beat em.  I won't let any other brand dirty up my tool drawers.  I've even found many craftsman tools over the years that were in bad shape and took them in and they handed me a brand new one no questions asked.


Have to agree about the Craftsman hand tools. Their power tools are a different story.


----------



## GBusardo (Aug 25, 2006)

Snap On hand tools ain't bad either


----------



## woodman928 (Aug 25, 2006)

One word


<u><b>MAC</b></u> [][]


----------



## loglugger (Aug 25, 2006)

The one word is Proto.[]
Bob


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree with all of the above -- especially the power tool comment[]


----------



## Pipes (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree all 3 a MY 3 hi Roll aways are 99.99% Craftsman hand tools ! BUT very few if any of my power tools thou I do have a couple my dad had ! Iam 51 so there old :O) I have a few Williams hand tols also of my dads ! 





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Yarael (Aug 26, 2006)

Craftmans or Snapon both good handtools. As far as power tool never used any craftman power tools. Hell the drill press that I am using now I could not tell you how old it is. Im guessing atleast 40-50 yrs old. And it is quite with about 5" travel although I admin never measured it. It is solid steel/cast iron. And come to think about it the grinder that I am using is probably just as old. Both were my stepdads dad's tools. Sadly my stepdad is clueless on how to use each. The drillpress has belts to change speeds. 5 pullies on each end. Im scared to touch the belt dont know if it will crumble if I touch it. But works great on what ever speed it is currently set to.


----------



## cozee (Aug 27, 2006)

Might as well add Matco and Cornwell to the list of prefered handtools. I have found that if a certain brand works well for me then it is a good tool. I have several brands in my boxes (4 sets) but most all are common higher end brands. Matco, Cornwell, Snappy, MAC, Craftsman, Slip & Kill (S&K). I do have quite the selection having been turning wrenches on everything from R/C gas engines to Semi's and heavy equipment along with bodywork and metal fabrication.  In the last few years I have begun building up my woodworking tool selection. For the most part I like Craftsman. Been trying to buy old, pre-plastic power tools. I like the styling of the polished aluminum hand power tools of 50's and 60's. My jointer is a 60's unit and I recently acquired a 1954 Craftsman thickness planer!! Since I am afforded a nice tool allowance at work with which I get $500 towards tools purchases each year. Last time I checked, I am presently awaiting reimbursement for the next 9 years.

For handtools, if it is comfortable in your hand and it does what it you want it to do  and does it without aggrevation, then it is a good tool, for you. One mans Craftsman might be another man's "Made in Taiwan"!!!![]


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 27, 2006)

Interesting post in light of your comments about Paul Huffman's Sidevise.  I agree with your sentiments expressed here.  If the tool works for me, it's a good tool...actually, it's probably a great tool since I have almost no discernable talent in working with them.


----------



## Pipes (Aug 28, 2006)

My WIFE has her OWN tool box in the house :O) Iam not allowed to do work in the house or mess with her tools !! LOL  

There a hoge poge of brands from Sears Craftsman  to WalMart and everthing in between ! But like she says everyone does what she wants them to do and there all I got to admit are  decent tools ... and she buys them as she needs them ! she started out with the basics and has added to it over the last 27 yrs and has a nice fat Craftman tool box full a stuff and she can fix about anything minor to semi major in the house !! so that is prof its NOT the tools but the person behind them !  []

I duno WHY I can't work on things in the house I only messed up everthing I touch kina like Tim the tool man LOL[:I]





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------

